# New bodies done !



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Got a few pics to share today as i got done with some bodies and new glass . Yes the Nascar has glass as does the modified as some racing groups rules require it. Plan is to offer drivers netting as well.

Enjoy , Dennis *


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice lookers! When will they be available and how would you order? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

The Mustang coupe is outstanding.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great looking late model!!! What chassis do they fit?

Rich


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Bodies are done now and ready in red , white , blue , yellow and light green as well as black ! They all fit tjets and should anyone wish to order contact me directly via emails at [email protected] or PM's . 

Thanks , Dennis :wave:*


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW!!!!

Very nice Dennis!!!!

I will definitely be contacting you in the future for these!!!!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh man, I love that dirt late model. Did you mold off the Action casting or the ADC. It looks more like the second gen Action version, but yet still unique, I can not pin point it. Super work, these things look amazing!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking bodies!!! RM


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

* A couple more fun pics added. 

Bear:thumbsup:*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

bearsox said:


> * A couple more fun pics added.
> 
> Bear:thumbsup:*


I like those alot...Lance and Skoal decals on race cars!!

Bob...great cars (all of them)...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks all for the kind comments etc as well as the purchase support. This group has some terrific guys with loads of great talents and i feel very humbled everytime i see what another member does ! Happy to just draft in your wakes !:thumbsup:

thanks again , Bear :wave: *


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Ummmm.... talking about support.... Commercial sellers need to be at least HobbyTalk Supporter. This helps support our site so you can continue to promote your products. Click the Donation/HobbyTalk Supporter link at the top right of any page. Thank you in advance for your support of HobbyTalk!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey Hankster ,
thanks for the reminder ! We were on that subject the other night in chat and as usual i spaced out and forgot post chat LOL . But.... not this time brother :thumbsup: I'm now a supporter ! 

Thanks for the reminder , Dennis / Bear :wave:*


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Dennis!

Awesome bodies! Just Awesome my friend!!!!

I will be contacting you for some down the road here for some.

Wayne:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

